# License To Carry... And Practice?



## jodymikazule (Apr 13, 2012)

Anyone ever heard of limitations or laws regarding training in a public park? Any ideas of what kinda sites I could look n see?


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I think you'd have to check local laws. I live in a large metro area and around here it's not allowed. If I go outside of my backyard I end up down by the railroad tracks.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

go to concealedcarry. com, i think is the name, and there are some limitations, so do check

oop's

https://www.usconcealedcarry.com/


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

In the UK, shooting anything within 10 meters of a public highway is prohibited, I'm not sure on the laws in Kansas though.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I read that in public parks in Georgia it is illegal to have/shoot a slingshot. I don't know what states that it is illegal in, but wouldn't be surprised that any state or federally owned park it is illegal.

Wilderness areas? There may be classifications of protected and public areas that will and won't allow.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

In Canada it is illegal to carry a slingshot in a national park. I am not sure about provincial parks or municipal parks. I suspect that in most municipal parks you would get the police called pretty quickly. Just a few days ago, the police were called when a group of aboriginal students were studying traditional food gathering in a local park. Seems they were using knives, and a few of the students were throwing knives at a tree. They were told they could not use knives in the park, as a matter of public safety. The phrase "public safety" can carry a lot of weight and give wide discretion to police, even if a given activity is not specifically mentioned in law.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

In New York City, city parks are the ONLY place that you are not even allowed to CARRY a slingshot.

Remember...being legal to carry does not mean legal to shoot. There are many ways for a law enforcement officer to describe an 'endangering' behavior legally without specifically saying "shooting a slingshot". One of those ways is "Disorderly conduct".


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest any public park all it takes is one person getting a hair up their butt, and at the very least you'ld get asked to leave and your slingshot confiscated.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

i will be the bully if kids are around and someone is shooting a ss and ask him/her to do it somewhere else, doesn't matter where he's aiming


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with the safety related sentiments.
Slingshots have an unfavorable public perception that is on par knifes and other weapons.
WE know that you can use slingshots safely and joyfully, but...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

oops i was thinking handguns


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

here in california, its illegal to own a fully automatic slingshot .


----------



## jodymikazule (Apr 13, 2012)

I certainly understand people, Pets & vehicles wanting to avoid damage. Living in an Apt complex has its many disadvantages. Id rather have a w/d but since I dont... a lil yard would be great







However my BF plays disc golf and their coarse runs right by a couple major city roads... ****, come to think of it... most of the golf coarses are in the metro areas of town to. Hmmmph... gotta love hypocrites.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

if you have 5 meters in the apartment you can setup a catchbox shooting plastic bbs (10 dollars 2000 rounds reusable), hang a ping pong ball with dental floss, i started that way and you'll get 10 times more practice than walking to the park and save money on ammo


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> if you have 5 meters in the apartment you can setup a catchbox shooting plastic bbs (10 dollars 2000 rounds reusable), hang a ping pong ball with dental floss, i started that way and you'll get 10 times more practice than walking to the park and save money on ammo


i have to shoot from the back wall of my sons room to the end uf the upstairs hall 5-7 meters15-21 feet, since the distance is smaller than i would like i hang smaller objects; like keys. coins................ i went to home depot, bought a fairly well built storage container, maybe 18" x 24" it has a half opening lid for access, i neatly screwed the bottom closed, leaving the larger area for shooting, cut 4 lines in the top to allow me to drape 2 face towels each end in a slot giving me 4 layers of stoppage, i place a magnet in the bottom, it works perfect , catches the ammo, and closes up to put in a closet.





















as you can see if you have confidence with your shooting this leaves maybe an 18 x 18 hole to catch, i use everything from dried peas to 1/2 lead.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

One of the great things about Slingshot Shooting is that it can be done in such a small area.
I've taken shots accross the bedroom into pillows.

As for outdoors, I walk into the woods out of sight.
It doesn't take much to be discreet.
These flatband slingshots don't draw much attention to themselves - not like my bulky wrist braced slingshots did/do.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Incomudro said:


> One of the great things about Slingshot Shooting is that it can be done in such a small area.
> I've taken shots accross the bedroom into pillows.
> 
> As for outdoors, I walk into the woods out of sight.
> ...


for first shots on new makes, or new purchases i always go with small ammo and small distance, funny you say that.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

on the topic of shooting at small objects, the smaller the better, a round ball will give you an idea of where your shots landed on the target, straight back means it's bullseye

use ammo and backstop in contrasting colors, for example white plastic BBs and black towel, this way you can trace the path of flight easily ( focus, anticipate, i have 0.7 in one eye and am almost blind in the other it is no problem to tract a 6mm at 7 meters)

a large target will boost ego and give more adrenaline rush, but a smaller target where you miss most of the time is when you improve the most.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> here in california, its illegal to own a fully automatic slingshot .


----------



## jodymikazule (Apr 13, 2012)

Outstanding advice Guys! Thanks! (insert beaming, inspired smile here!)


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> on the topic of shooting at small objects, the smaller the better, a round ball will give you an idea of where your shots landed on the target, straight back means it's bullseye
> 
> use ammo and backstop in contrasting colors, for example white plastic BBs and black towel, this way you can trace the path of flight easily ( focus, anticipate, i have 0.7 in one eye and am almost blind in the other it is no problem to tract a 6mm at 7 meters)
> 
> a large target will boost ego and give more adrenaline rush, but a smaller target where you miss most of the time is when you improve the most.


yeah i like to follow the flight path also, lets you see the arch as well (power related)


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

On of the reasons I started carry a small Zinker sling and a handful of small ammo for shooting and keeping a low profile .... you never know when you get the urge to let 'em fly !









For hunting and keeping your profile low, a few rounds of some heavy weight ammo and a small strong sling with some power might be in order ... just saying ;- )









A light vest is one of your best friends ?

wll


----------



## scooters (Apr 27, 2015)

the great thing about slingshots is that you can practice in a very cramped area. Last Sunday we hada BBQ and I amused myself by dead heading the flowers in the garden from my seat at the table using a very lightly banded fork and chickpeas. The deadheads were perhaps 4-5 m away and I was aiming for the stalk to sever them. Great fun and its all practice for your eye.

You also learn things about your technique that you miss when shooting 14mm steels from double banded hunting forks in the woods. My accuracy has improved immeasurably since I started this sort of casual plinking.

I am looking for a suitable set of forks for a very light band set up - 10-5mm perhaps for short range accuracy practice.

other small targets are windfall apples, at the moment they are no bigger than walnuts in our part of the world and I find that the smaller the target you practice on the easier it is to hit your 'regular' targets.

Hence - 2 hours plinking a 1" target from 10m hitting 1/5 times with chickpeas means 10/10 hits on a can with steel balls at the same distance which results in oohs and ahhs from your adoring audience.


----------



## scooters (Apr 27, 2015)

strikewzen said:


> on the topic of shooting at small objects, the smaller the better, a round ball will give you an idea of where your shots landed on the target, straight back means it's bullseye
> 
> use ammo and backstop in contrasting colors, for example white plastic BBs and black towel, this way you can trace the path of flight easily ( focus, anticipate, i have 0.7 in one eye and am almost blind in the other it is no problem to tract a 6mm at 7 meters)
> 
> ...


----------

